# A favor for me



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I am blessed to be able to work with some amazing talented people. This one is tops talented and has the best work ethic I have ever seen especialy for someone so young. She has auditioned for Gleeproject, please like her video- the like button is after the link. If you feel you owe me a drink for making a certain tutorial - then like it as a favor to me. Thank you
http://www.thegleeprojectcasting.com/Auditions/View/308838


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Just a note - liking the thread is not voting for the audition so this does not violate the forum rules.

Good luck Morgan!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She was great. I watched a few of the other audition tapes and she blew the others out of the water. I wish her the best of luck.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Coolio!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I'm with scareme...thought she was great. 

She earned her "like" on her own merit, not just because you asked. Sorry but that's the way it is. But thanks Allen for mentioning it...probably wouldn't have seen it otherwise. You're a good man, Charley Brown.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet voice! Best of luck to her!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope she makes it, I love her spirit!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Done! She's great!!!


----------



## meshelltann5371 (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW! Great voice and a pretty good head on her shoulders for such a young girl. I wish her the best and hope things go well for her.


----------

